# Squirrels in my bird feeder w/pics



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

How do you keep squirrels out of your feeders?





































Thanks for your help.


----------



## couch (Sep 28, 2010)

Smaller rope :lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

One of the funniest things I have ever seen :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha that was good, just as funny as the pic i seen the other day of a black bear in someones tree stand.... to funny!


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Thinner rope...that is funny right there!:lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Marlin sells a squirrel gun, .444 cal., that should take care of the little bugger.


----------

